# Look what i found - The VERY VERY beginning



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Feeling a bit weepy now. Â :'(

The VERY VERY beginning


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Ahhhh those were the days............. ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Weren't there a lot or smileys!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

...and a pictue of Powell buffing his alloys.... ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> ...and a pictue of Powell buffing his alloys.... ;D


I remember that. Didn't someone have a go at Kev saying he was egotistical for having a picture of himself with his TT. Funny thread IIRC


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Can anyone find their first post ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Who has been here since then?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

June 2000,oh the memories are flooding back,and that first meeting in july 2000 [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

It it just me, or has the forum gone downhill since then.  ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Vagman...what have you done to your car...it is now girly Pink like Lisa's!! ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well, mine's turned into the general lee.

So how easy is it finding your first post? Maybe we should have a "first post" thread. And laugh at how many people's first post would now be a stupid question.


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Kev
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/data/general/9.shtml


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I came across the Forum a few months later after Autocar recommended it as a good website in Nov 2000.

At that time, I'd already ordered the TT, and was just desperate to find anything about the car to help me through the 6 month wait.

I thought I'd use it less once I got the car, but obviously that was never going to happen...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

You can have a play on archive.org's copy of the early forum...
http://web.archive.org/web/20001001-200 ... orum.co.uk

Just found a post by me 19 March 01 complaining that the alarm isn't very loud :-/


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Weren't you called Captain Sarcastic in those days Vek? ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Weren't you called Captain Sarcastic in those days Vek? Â ;D


I thought it was Julian Blowseed?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mr C and Mr B, i think you will find that was somebody else. 

Now as for Bike Mailey, well that was me......


----------

